# Since the milking forum does



## BlackWatchLady (Jul 1, 2011)

not seem to get read much I have a few milking questions, 

1. I am wondering if I am wasting my time,(and the milk) by milking my doe once daily and then after straining the milk through a coffee filter putting it into freezer bags and freezing it for possible future use for bottle feeding kids...Specifically, if the does reject babies..... 

2. would same frozen milk be useable for making soap??


3. What would I need to do to make the milk "safe" for human consumption?? I don't have a stainless steel pail, or the fancy strainers( repeat I have been straining the milk through a coffee filter I place in a fine mesh food strainer    )
  What I milk her into is a plastic calf bottle... 

I think I would need a teat dip//udder wash solution?? and a strip cup?? Would the teat dip be the samestuff as the udder wash??


Sorry if I seem to be asking dumb questions?


----------



## helmstead (Jul 1, 2011)

1. I am wondering if I am wasting my time,(and the milk) by milking my doe once daily and then after straining the milk through a coffee filter putting it into freezer bags and freezing it for possible future use for bottle feeding kids...Specifically, if the does reject babies..... 
_
I have a chest freezer FULL of frozen milk...it's insurance!
_
2. would same frozen milk be useable for making soap??
_
Yep!_


3. What would I need to do to make the milk "safe" for human consumption?? I don't have a stainless steel pail, or the fancy strainers( repeat I have been straining the milk through a coffee filter I place in a fine mesh food strainer    )
  What I milk her into is a plastic calf bottle... 

_No need to hide, that's what we do when we want to drink it, too...cheap coffee filters and a strainer.  If the thing you milk into can be sanitized daily, it's fine._

I think I would need a teat dip//udder wash solution?? and a strip cup?? Would the teat dip be the samestuff as the udder wash??
_
I wash down with baby wipes soaked in rubbing alcohol...(new idea, used to use paper towels soaked in bleach water) and then use Fight Bac instead of a 'dip' afterward.
_


----------



## elevan (Jul 1, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> _I wash down with baby wipes soaked in rubbing alcohol...(new idea, used to use paper towels soaked in bleach water) and then use Fight Bac instead of a 'dip' afterward._


Interesting idea...
What type of baby wipes do you use?  Sensitive?  Do you just open the container and pour rubbing alcohol over them?  Or...?


----------



## helmstead (Jul 1, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Interesting idea...
> What type of baby wipes do you use?  Sensitive?  Do you just open the container and pour rubbing alcohol over them?  Or...?


Big container of whatever is on sale + 1/2 cup of alcohol...totally not my idea, but sounded brilliant.  The bleach water works great too, but we go through a LOT of paper towels...


----------



## elevan (Jul 1, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has me curious, so next time I'm at the store I'm gonna check labels...might just be able to use Lysol wipes (the moisturizing ones)...maybe...


----------



## helmstead (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't REALLY see why not...

You can ALSO buy the blue chlorhexadine and use that in lieu of alcohol...we keep that in case of staph derm.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 1, 2011)

We've been using coffee filters too!  However, since I have actually been tolerating goat milk (problems with cow) and want to continue milking, I went ahead and spent the $25 bucks to get a real mini-strainer and filters from Hoegger Supply and am waiting on its delivery.  Not sure how much better it is than what we were doing, but we will see soon.

As far as wipes go, I use Huggies with some kind of lotion on them (they come out of the container more easily than the generic ones so I spend a few pennies more for it).  So far, so good.  Of course, I have only been doing this for two weeks now and the more experienced members surely have better tips to offer


----------



## helmstead (Jul 1, 2011)

Melissa said:
			
		

> As far as wipes go, I use Huggies with some kind of lotion on them (they come out of the container more easily than the generic ones so I spend a few pennies more for it).  So far, so good.  Of course, I have only been doing this for two weeks now and the more experienced members surely have better tips to offer


You need some sort of disinfectant on your wash/wipes...to prevent things like staph.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jul 1, 2011)

Okay, I totally understand needing to disinfect, but MAN! if we should be wearing gloves when using bleach or lysol because of the damage/irritation it causes to us... how does it not do the same to our beloved does & cows? 







ETA: any homeopathics out there know of an all natural disinfectant??


----------



## elevan (Jul 1, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Okay, I totally understand needing to disinfect, but MAN! if we should be wearing gloves when using bleach or lysol because of the damage/irritation it causes to us... how does it not do the same to our beloved does & cows? [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-confused004.gif[/url][url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-confused004.gif[/url][url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-confused004.gif[/url]
> 
> ETA: any homeopathics out there know of an all natural disinfectant??


I've never experienced any irritation from using lysol wipes...and my hands get irritated by a lot of things...

And bleach when diluted in water is only mildly drying (not irritating) to the skin.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 1, 2011)

I have the mini stainless strainer/funnel whatever from Hoeggers and I prefer to use a gold-meshed coffee filter placed inside the stainless funnel (without the metal disk and filter).  The mini filters are a huge PITA to use and the coffee filter is WAY quicker and does a great job.


----------



## PJisaMom (Jul 1, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I have the mini stainless strainer/funnel whatever from Hoeggers and I prefer to use a gold-meshed coffee filter placed inside the stainless funnel (without the metal disk and filter).  The mini filters are a huge PITA to use and the coffee filter is WAY quicker and does a great job.




Now you tell me!  LOL  I just got my mini filters yesterday... yep.  PITA!!!!!!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 2, 2011)

I use  a T of bleach and a drop or 2 or Dawn in about 1/2 gallon of water for both a wash before I milk and a dip afterwards. I also don't use paper towels. I use white cloth rags and wash them in bleach and hang them on the line in the sun. I go through a lot of them, but better and softer than all those paper towels.

I don't use a strip cup, I just milk into a small cup and swish it around and look for clumps or unusual color. I have been thinking about buying a strip cup but haven't done it yet.

The mini filters are a PITA. Last year I discoverd 6.5" non Gauze milk filters made by Ken AG. I put them in my mini filter and they stick out quite a bit, but they flow quickly and are much better than the mini filters.

I would milk into something that isn't plastic. I do have a stainless steel bucket, but my second choice would be a stainless steel bowl, or if you know that your doe is an easy milker and won't kick, I would use a glass container. IMO. If you are going to drink it I personally don't like plastic.


----------



## cindy78 (Jul 2, 2011)

babsbag said:
			
		

> I use  a T of bleach and a drop or 2 or Dawn in about 1/2 gallon of water for both a wash before I milk and a dip afterwards. I also don't use paper towels. I use white cloth rags and wash them in bleach and hang them on the line in the sun. I go through a lot of them, but better and softer than all those paper towels.
> 
> 
> I would milk into something that isn't plastic. I do have a stainless steel bucket, but my second choice would be a stainless steel bowl, or if you know that your doe is an easy milker and won't kick, I would use a glass container. IMO. If you are going to drink it I personally don't like plastic.


x2

I also do the bleach with about a drop of dawn and use washcloths. Just toss them in the washer with bleach. 

I use empty glass jars from like empty coffee jars or anything glass jar with a lid. I strain the milk with the coffee filter and get it in the freezer to get it cold fast then put it in the fridge. I also make soap with any extra milk. Check out this page on Martha Stewarts website on making soap if you are interested. It's a really good recipe my friends and family love! 

http://www.marthastewart.com/265890/dr-brent-ridges-goat-milk-soap

Good luck!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 2, 2011)

PJisaMom said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One great tip I got from someone on another dairy forum was to fold a dart into the filter. If you sew you'll probably know what I mean.  It makes the filter *slightly* conical and really helps the milk flow better.


----------



## PJisaMom (Jul 2, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> PJisaMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I have to *sew*, too???  LOL!!!!  I just have to laugh... my husband accuses me of all kinds of things... except being very domestic.  He can handle a sewing machine far better than I can!!!!  I have mastered the baking of the bread part (haven't bought bread in well over two months!), but I think I'll leave the sewing to the real man!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 2, 2011)

No no! You don't have to sew it, but if you *do* sew you'll probably know what I meant by folding a dart in the filter. LOL.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 2, 2011)

This is great stuff, all. Once again, so glad to have found this forum!  I need a "high-five" smiley.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 2, 2011)

I use the 2 qt stainless steel (seamless!!) dog kennel pails from Jeffer's to milk into.  They were on sale for around $3 and fit perfectly under the nigis.  They work great and are easy to sanitize.

I use baby wipes with chlorhexidine and dip with the same.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 2, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> I use the 2 qt stainless steel (seamless!!) dog kennel pails from Jeffer's to milk into.  They were on sale for around $3 and fit perfectly under the nigis.  They work great and are easy to sanitize.
> 
> I use baby wipes with chlorhexidine and dip with the same.


Those are the same ones I use. I have the mini size milk filter, which fits perfectly on top of the half gallon buckets, so I filter it as it goes in the buckets while milking. I then transfer it to gallon glass pickle jars that go in the fridge right away--it's important to chill it as fast as you can for best taste. 

The frozen milk is fine for soap making if it's not exactly sanitized. The lye will take care of any germs that might be lingering. When you've got clean milk, you can freeze any excess and use it for making cheese or yogurt, or ice cream, or cooking with. It doesn't thaw to quite the normal texture so it is kind of weird to drink (won't hurt you though if you want to drink it!) 

I wash my does' udders with soap and warm water before milking. I do not use a teat dip.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 3, 2011)

If you run it through the blender for a few seconds it is much better (thawed milk, that is.)


----------



## vegaburm (Jul 3, 2011)

I use the udder wipes from Hoeggers now. I like the convenience. When kids are not nursing anymore I will use the Fight bac afterwards as well. 

I use the mini strainer and have always thought it was easy. Maybe I am weird? I am milking nigi's though, so we are talking smaller quantities of milk. I would have bought the larger strainer if I were milking full-size. The milk filters are thicker than a coffee filter, I would think they would do a better job, but that may not be true, just how I perceive it. 

Mine were only on one side for about 2 weeks and then they pretty much figured it out. i started just checking her each evening and milked only if necessary. Most of the time it wasn't. then around 3 weeks I started separating the kids at night and milked in the morning for our use. Then letting the kids have the milk for the rest of the day.


----------



## BlackWatchLady (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone, 

 I have another question, how does one make buttermilk?  I have read and heard that the store bought stuff is not the same buttermilk as what the pioneer's would have had?


I love buttermilk ranch dressing, and I use buttermilk to soak onions in for onions rings every once in awhile,


----------



## helmstead (Jul 4, 2011)

You can buy a culture, or just use vinegar.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 5, 2011)

I've read that some people use one batch to culture the next, like you do with yogurt.  So you should be able to start with store bought buttermilk.  Not sure how this is done as I don't bake much so if a recipe calls for buttermilk, I use kefir and it works out wonderfully.

Buttermilk refers to two very different dairy products.  The one we are used to nowadays is cultured milk.  The one often referred to in my grandmother's day was the liquid left over after churning cream into butter.  Recipes calling for buttermilk usually also call for baking powder, which will work better with something acidic, hence the buttermilk, to create a light and fluffy product.....like buttermilk pancakes and buttermilk biscuits.  YUM!  So any acidic milk product can be used as well, and in a pinch, vinegar or lemon juice added to milk and letting it sit for a few minutes before using it will work.  It won't have the live cultures and those benefits, though.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jul 5, 2011)

Going back to the question about natural disinfectants there are many. Tea tree oil is one of the most popular. Currently I use just my BioKleen Hand Dish soap that is pretty natural, disinfectant and gentle on the hands/udders. I have not yet had any problems, but then I have only milked for 4 of my 13 months as a goat owner. 

Eventually someday I want to make my own that will revolve around peppermint, tea tree, and a few other essential oils in some sort of base. I need to do more research but there is plenty of info out there.

I have the mini strainers from Hoeggers and LOVE them! Coffee filters are a pain because it takes FOREVER for the milk to go through!

I make cultured buttermilk by buying some from the store, filling a 1 qt jar 1/4 of the way full with buttermilk and the rest with milk. Barely screw a plastic lid on and let it sit in a warm place for 24 hours.


----------



## BlackWatchLady (Jul 6, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Buttermilk refers to two very different dairy products.  The one we are used to nowadays is cultured milk.  The one often referred to in my grandmother's day was the liquid left over after churning cream into butter..


That makes sense to me.... My mother in law used to love drinking buttermilk straight, its not something I like, but I love it else where,


----------



## BlackWatchLady (Jul 6, 2011)

AlaskanShepherdess said:
			
		

> I make cultured buttermilk by buying some from the store, filling a 1 qt jar 1/4 of the way full with buttermilk and the rest with milk. Barely screw a plastic lid on and let it sit in a warm place for 24 hours.


Thank you, I will have to try that,


----------

